# Can consultants refuse c-sections for twins?



## TerriP (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm 32 weeks with twins and at my next appointment at 35 weeks need to discuss my birth plan following a midwife appointment this week.

  Both twins were head down at last scan 2 weeks ago and my consultant is very keen on vaginal delivery where possible.  I have very strong reasons why I do not want this - I lost twins at 22 weeks in 2005 so my memories of vaginal birth are too upsetting.  I also know of more than one person who has experienced long complicated deliveries leading to cerebral palsey (sp?).  I do not want twin 2 to suffer a prolonged labour/prolapsed cord and then end up having to have an emergency c-section anyway.

My main concern is to get these two out as quickly and safely as possible when the time is right.  I have a cervical stitch which will be removed at 36 weeks.

Can my consultant refuse a c-section?
How should I put forward my case for a c-section?

Many thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can understand your concerns, and that all you want is for your babies to be born safely.  However, a vaginal delivery is by far the safest way for your babies to be born.  This birth and labour will be different to last time, as they will be monitored throughout, and you will know for a fact that everything is going alright, deliveries can have complications such as cerebral palsy, however, things like this can occur with c/sections also, as well as breathing difficulties as their lungs aren't squeezed through the birth canal to expel any fluid.

What I'm trying to say (not very well), is that every mode of delivery carries complications, and vaginal birth is the safest mode.  However, as you feel so strongly, explain your reasons for a cesarean section, and your concerns with the consultant.  Be prepared though, as many won't do them unless there is a specific medical reason for it

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

